# dell inspiron 1150 usbs ?!



## michealg (Dec 9, 2007)

hi both of my usbs will not work. I have tried drivers REinstalling the software the whole 9-yards i think its possible that its a hardware problem please help ?!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

welcome
enter the device manager, click view, then show hidden devices. any yellow alerts?
uninstall all usb entries.. and reboot twice to let windows rebuild the tree.


----------



## michealg (Dec 9, 2007)

no there was not any yellow alerts and your unisntall reboot thing did not work...could my MB have overheated and that may be my problem becuase it does get quit hot sometimes


----------



## michealg (Dec 9, 2007)

also i have tried a full system restore wich alod did not fix my problem


----------



## MyPCFraggdUrMac (Dec 9, 2007)

Just one morning it decided not to work? what was happening prior? were you activally using it? what devices were you using in the ports? Usb 1.0 or 2.0? were the devices you were using 1.0 or 2.0?
How old is this system? Is there any kind of build up in the ports themselves? sort of green maybe.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

do you have a usb printer connected? if so uninstall the printer and try it.


----------



## michealg (Dec 9, 2007)

no i didnt install a usb printer and i had my portable hdd and flight stick plugged in to the ports they are 2.0 but when i was playing fsx and it stopped respondoing i gave it 20 minutes still frozen so i held down the power button to shut it off.


----------



## MyPCFraggdUrMac (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds like you might of fried the ports imo.
Any hidden devices in device manager with conflicts?

On the desktop or in the start menu Right click My Computer>Left Click Properties>Hit Hardware>Device Manager>View>Show Hidden Devices.

Does Windows show any sort of detection that something has been plugged in at all? Cause even if the driver is screwed it should still detect something, the problem as well.
Also I dont suppose you could check your system log for problems around the time it happened that day and time. It might be of some significance.

In control panel, hit Administration, then Event Viewer, on the left side click System and scroll to the date and time. or any conflicts referring to USB


----------



## michealg (Dec 9, 2007)

i know i freid the ports becuase i did a full system restore and it hadnt fixed my proble so its either the MB or usb ports


----------



## MyPCFraggdUrMac (Dec 9, 2007)

Well if the usb ports are ATTACHED to the mb, then youll have to get a new mb if you dont wanna get a usb card. which are cheap.


----------



## michealg (Dec 9, 2007)

where can i get a usb card? for my pc and maybe some instruction on changing it


----------



## MyPCFraggdUrMac (Dec 9, 2007)

You can buy a usb card at frys or best buy something like that which has upscale eletronics. Also there are many websites online that sell that card.
The installation is easy as pie.
Just insert the card into the slot, usually PCI slots are white, and you should just be able to match up the shapes and length of the port with the card. Or you can take it to a local tech. Either way, its a cake walk.

What kind of computer is it? do you know if it has avaliable PCI slots?
You would have to open it up or take it to a local tech to find out for sure what your computer can handle.


----------



## michealg (Dec 9, 2007)

its an dell inspiron 1150(laptop)and there is a pci slot open
this will work in the pci right http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...+card&lp=9&type=product&cp=1&id=1188561245811


----------



## MyPCFraggdUrMac (Dec 9, 2007)

o lol..forgot it was a laptop. Laptops dont use PCI cards, they use other things. But yes that will work fine. I'd suggest to shop around for the best price though. Newegg.com, tigerdirect.com are always first on my list when shopping for parts.


----------



## michealg (Dec 9, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## lisafudacz (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm having the exact same problem, and I also have an Inspiron 1150. I literally just went to use my USB ports one day and they'd stopped working. Based on what I've been hearing, I'm going to try to figure out this whole 'new PCI card' thing... which may take some time because I'm a tech novice.

Just a few things to add (maybe with a few more clues, someone out there can figure out what exactly happened... assuming that it was the same cause in both cases):

1. NONE of my devices are working, and they include: printer, external keyboard, mouse, CD burner, hard drive, and iPod. And sometimes a flash stick.
2. I tried the whole uninstall root hub thing in the device manager on my own. When I rebooted, Windows seemed to be able to detect that there were drivers that needed to be reinstalled for all my devices even without any of the actual devices being plugged in. The driver reinstallation process seemed to start on its own (I think.... forgive me if some of the things I say sound dumb or don't make sense). EACH installation process got hung up before it completed with an error message like 'incompatible' something and just terminated. 
3. I have an optical mouse, and it's still getting power- I see that the light is on on the bottom of it!
4. I was on the phone with Dell support for 2 hours- the dude tried all sorts of crazy stuff but then said the next thing to try would be "reinstalling" the "operating system" and that that would "ERASE" my "HARD DRIVE". I said no thanks... I didn't feel spending loads of time loading ALL my files up to the internet.
5. Final thought- wasn't there a windows patch that was issued in late November/early December 2008 for some sort of security thing? Is it possible that messed something up with the USB ports on Windows XP? Maybe just for some people? I'm asking because as I've been searching through posts of people with problems similar to mine, it seems as though there were a bunch posted in mid-December.

Thanks for reading my ramblings. I know I am verbose.


----------

